# 30ml vs 100ml not the same



## Bear_Vapes (5/5/17)

Has anyone else noticed 100ml bottles of ejuice are weaker more watered down versions of the 30ml bottles?

Ive tried so many big names got the same result.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gersh (5/5/17)

Send me a pm of the juices you tried please, I would like to test this theory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (5/5/17)

I kind of feel the same but can't pin point it. 

Usually buy 30ml bottles then if I really like something then go with 100ml. Liquids I've gone with 100ml and found tasted different to the 30ml been Foggs famous sauce milky way (tasted very different in larger bottle, prefer buying smaller bottles with this) and Duches by pompus pom (tastes less creamy in larger bottle, but still buy large bottles of this at the moment cause I love the stuff still in a larger bottle)

Never had both small and large bottles to test together however, which makes it more of an opinion based on memory than anything substantial.


----------



## VapeSnow (5/5/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Has anyone else noticed 100ml bottles of ejuice are weaker more watered down versions of the 30ml bottles?
> 
> Ive tried so many big names got the same result.




Guys e-liquid Mixers will never water down their own products. Remember Mixers steep juice in a big quantity and then poor the liquid over to 30,50,60,100 and 120ml bottles.

When the bottles reach the Vendors it will still steep there for some time. The smaller the bottle is the quicker it will develop a stronger flavor. If you put that 100ml away and steep it for a little bit more i can guarantee you it will taste the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (5/5/17)

VapeSnow said:


> Guys e-liquid Mixers will never water down their own products. Remember Mixers steep juice in a big quantity and then poor the liquid over to 30,50,60,100 and 120ml bottles.
> 
> When the bottles reach the Vendors it will still steep there for some time. The smaller the bottle is the quicker it will develop a stronger flavor. If you put that 100ml away and steep it for a little bit more i can guarantee you it will taste the same.



Agreed. They don't mix the individual bottles separately. They mix large batches and then decant. 
I do not agree with the OP as I've had 100ml and 30ml of the same liquids and never had that problem.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Spydro (6/5/17)

VapeSnow said:


> Guys e-liquid Mixers will never water down their own products. Remember Mixers steep juice in a big quantity and then poor the liquid over to 30,50,60,100 and 120ml bottles.
> 
> When the bottles reach the Vendors it will still steep there for some time. The smaller the bottle is the quicker it will develop a stronger flavor. If you put that 100ml away and steep it for a little bit more i can guarantee you it will taste the same.



Spot on. And from my base supplier you can add 500ml, liter, gallon and 30 gallon sizes to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/5/17)

I have ANML Looper and Carnage in both 30ml and 100ml, tastes the same to me.


----------



## Lukeness (6/5/17)

I've never had this. There will always be variations between batches and steeping time.


----------

